# 2 ohio 1sts



## nschap (Jan 6, 2008)

my buddy and i just returned from a controlled deer hunt.my buddy arrowed a real nice 10pt 20 min later i killed a nice doe we called them in.the ranger at ottawa nat wildlife told us he had ohios 1st buck i had ohios 1st doe.


----------



## RIFFLE (Feb 8, 2009)

Thats pretty cool for sure, technology is amazing. I know I cant be the only one right now sitting behind a keyboard going nuts with anticipation for tomorrows opener. AHHHHHHHHH its almost here!!!!!!!!hoooray! ok well good job on the deer and thats a great story!


----------



## NOTMRDUCKS (Dec 3, 2011)

Congratulations to the both of you!


----------

